# What eyeshadow to pair with a Hot Pink lip?



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently bought lipglass in Pink Poodle. I'm NW20 with freckles and I'm really not sure what eyeshadow would work with this without being too boring. Any suggestions would be great because I really want to wear this, it's sooooo pretty and bright.
.


----------



## January (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want to stay away from neutrals... I would go with purples (like Satellite Dreams or Beautiful Iris) or greens (like Juxt or Steamy)


----------



## Bonitinha (Aug 6, 2010)

I think hot pink lips look pretty with a bronzey eye


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks ya'll. Oh I forgot about bronze scape and I have steamy too. Maybe stars and rockets? Idk... I'm really excited about this lg though. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 6, 2010)

If you do a winged liner you can do it in almost any color because the pop is so small and it still lets the pink lips shine. Pink is pretty with a sunset eye look too- yellow, orange, pinks. It kind of depends on how much color you are comfortable with on your lids.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_If you do a winged liner you can do it in almost any color because the pop is so small and it still lets the pink lips shine. Pink is pretty with a sunset eye look too- yellow, orange, pinks. It kind of depends on how much color you are comfortable with on your lids._

 




More color the better! lol. I just don't want to end up looking like Mimi from drew carey or a clown.


----------



## she (Aug 7, 2010)

ita with satellite dreams- it was the first pick that came to mind. 

if you line your eyes waveline fluidline (which is a nice royal blue) may also be worth looking into for a little pop of color.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 7, 2010)

How about some silver shades?


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

I love really light pink shimmery shades w Pink Poodle!! Ones that really shows up! That is if you like shimmer. Or put on a light shadow and use the Balm's Overshadow (the redhead one...its a very shimmery light pink) on top. I also like to use Word of Mouth MES with Pink Poodle too bc it comes with a shimmery medium gray to use in the crease along with a champagne pink shimmery shadow. 

Another thing is the Rose Romance look, using Mutiny pigment on the lid and Circa Plum in the crease and under the eye so u have more color w pink lips!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MissResha (Aug 8, 2010)

yellow/gold eyes are gorgeous w/ pink lips. do a chrome yellow w/ a strong black cat eye'liner. sexy.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm... never really thought of doing yellow with a pink lip. Thanks


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 9, 2010)

Winged liner, like a classic pinup look?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd suggest a pin up look. Hot pink lips instead of red.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

So I tried it last night with hot pink and black shadow. It was pretty. I will have to recreate and post a pic.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

I pair a bold pink lip with a silvery grey shadow.  It looks fabulous!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2010)

I like a soft, smokey silver eye with hot pink lips.  As long as the smokey eyes are not super intensely dramatic, I think it is fabulous and not too much at all.


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have Girl About Town, and I think it could almost go with anything LOL

If you have Satin Taupe I'd suggest trying those together next time... I just applied lightly at first then adding a bit more to the outer corner, and a did the best winged liner I could 

But I am more tan at the moment, so maybe thats a lil dark (?)


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_How about some silver shades?_

 
I couldn't agree more.  I love pairing pink lips with a subtle gray smudgy shadow


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

i love pink poodle with bronzy-brown eyeshadows or with brule on  lid and thick eyeliner


----------



## L281173 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think Sketch Eyeshadow or Hepcat eyeshadow in combination Parfait Amour eyeshadow with a touch of carbon in the crease would go great with Pink Poodle Lipstick for your complexion.


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2010)

I frequently do a silverish lid with a brown or grey crease whenever i do a loud pink or red lip


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 22, 2010)

i also love wearing Pink Poodle.  For me, i like to use Vanilla pigment on my lid, Patina in the crease/outer lid.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 22, 2010)

I love brown and white gold e/s with hot pink gloss. MAC Bronze and Nylon e/s are my favs. Do a simple smokey eye and line with black liner half way on each lash line.


----------



## Meisje (Sep 22, 2010)

I like to use something light but shimmery --- something like Jardin Aires or a white frosty shadow with something to define but not color the crease, and heavy winged liner.

Since you want something bolder, you could adapt the above with something very bright but sheerly applied in the outer v, such as Aquadisiac.


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Sep 27, 2010)

I love wearing hot pink lips with a soft matte grey smokey eye, I tend to use Brule all over the lid with Print smudged up from the lashline.


----------

